# Any Suggestions For A High Tech Watch?



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

A good friend is looking for a new watch.

Essential Criteria:

Analogue (Ana/digi style)

Radio controlled

Solar powered or some form of kinetic

Chronograph/stopwatch function

Up to Â£400 but preferably less

Optional Criteria:

Titanium or maybe DLC finish

AR coating on crystal

In fact, the more technology the better

He has ruled out the Citizen Skyhawk but is looking at the Casio G-Shock GS-1100-1AER and the Junghans Apollo Alarm

Can anyone think of anything else worth considering?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Robert said:


> A good friend is looking for a new watch.
> 
> Essential Criteria:
> 
> ...


My T-Touch Navigator is for sale. Loads of functions plus touch screen technology.









Alasdair


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I saw it, very nice - I'll show him it in the morning


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

You should also check out OCEANUS, made by the Casio company. Should be perfect!

Here's a link about them ( not a sales site ):

Oceanus

and some more here, from Watch Report:

Watch Report on the Oceanus

Hope this helps


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I'd say your best bet would be a Tissot T-Touch or the Hamilton Multi Touch (same watch, different design) if you fancied a bit of originality. I see that they're being stocked by Ernest Jones (Oxford st.) now.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks guys. I've pointed him to this thread. He's been a silent member here for a while so hopefully he'll post a photo or two of what he decides on


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Oceanus looks good but only North American retailers. Also looks like the Atomic setting is only Colorado


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Robert said:


> Oceanus looks good but only North American retailers. Also looks like the Atomic setting is only Colorado


It has Worldwide Atomic Timekeeping: UK MSF.

With the current USD to GBP ratio, you get a LOT of watch for your money if paying/buying in USD


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

He has found the UK site for Oceanus and a 50% discount code









Seems like there are no high street retailers now as no-one was willing to pay Oceanus money for basically a Casio watch (hence the 50% off).


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Robert said:


> He has found the UK site for Oceanus and a 50% discount code
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done! Keep us updated if you decide to get one


----------

